# Custom Rebates POCO LED?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yo. How much you all getting (form of rebates poco) to switch from a 90 watt halogen to 15w LED Par 38's ?
> 
> If I do this I'll be switching around 300-400 of them


Just get the customer to pay the tab.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

$0

And when the customer finds out that the POCO is over a year or two late, cutting the incentive checks, selling stuff by incentives gets kinda hard.

Don't put your name on the incentive check, or you might be waiting a long time for your check.


FWIW


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

LED sales people use simple payback that ignores time value of money, so they should play as they say. To them, money has no time value, therefore cash now is just as good as a check a long time from now.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

our utilities here rebate with in 6 to 8 weeks. It depends on annual usage, wattage savings and several other variables. Contact the utility co for a custom rebate.


----------

